# Which grinder, when changing beans several times a day



## alarmman (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting a super jolly, but due to excessive Carine use I have a usage pattern as follows at least 30 minutes between any drink:

Morning

2 x normal

2 x decaf

possibly another decaf

lunchtime

2 x decaf (OR 1 x decaf, 1 x normal).

after work

1 (or 2) Decaf

there could be another 4 normal coffees, split between morning and lunch if I make them for the younger generation, but in general they'll use a simpler machine (Senseo).

Would I be better off preparing the ground coffee the night before? But the whole point of going this route was freshly ground coffee.

i'm concerned the doser on the SJ will hold coffee and causing mixing of types, taking away from the bean I'm expecting.

Any help or suggestions gratefully received, I'm hoping to get my order in before Saturday, when the sales end here.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a number of manual grinders as well as my Mazzer but I am fundamentally a lazy sod so my solution for an evening decaf is ... pods! There! I've said it!

I bought one of BB's pod adapter portafilters (also doubles as a naked) and a box of their pods.

Sure the decaf is not the best coffee you've ever tasted but it is good enough. Just. I would say that as far as pods go the BB ones are better than any others I have tried. They are made in Italy and 100% Arabica.

Just my two-penn'orth. Let the flame begin!

David


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm no expert on decaf but I know cafés use a separate grinder for it.

I'm guessing you'd have to clean out the grinder completely to switch to use decaf as well as changing the grind setting. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Different grind setting as with changing beans generally. As long as you've got low/no retention you can use the same grinder - a gram or so of caffeinated coffee sneaking in it won't make too much difference. If you've got a bad boy conical that keeps 20g in the burrs changing beans like that would be problematic but not if you're geared towards single dosing.

Cafes use separate grinders as it would be massively impractical for them to empty a grinder, dial in new beans etc then switch back in the middle of a service.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be surprised if you could switch beans and not need at least 1 or 2 dialling-in shots, especially as through the course of a day even one bean might need its setting changed a bit


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Multiple grinder setup??? SJ doser can be swept clean with a few modifications and little pastry brush.

You'll end up wasting a lot of coffee having to dial in all those beans.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

NON STARTER .:bad:I think you are looking at a two grinder set up OR as D Bondy said use pods .The continual changing from one bean and grind to another would rapidly become a pain in the Aspect, in addition to wasted coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I have an espresso and a decaf on the go at any one time and switch between them without too many problems/keeping parameters reasonably consistent.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the answer, is you are going to need to vary your kit. different beans need to be ground to different oprofiles, so you are always either going to lose some coffee when you switch bean type, or drink something that is never dialled in! My experience of decay, is that it is passable but only under protest! someone else has mentioned here, that Bella barista offering

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/porta-filter/bella-pronto-capsule-adapter.html

it is basically a pod adapted which lets you make the drink in the same way but from a pod. They also do their own range of pods which are actually ok under the circumstances and they also use 7 gms of coffee as opposed to most who use 5.

Other than that, you are going to have to buy another grinder!


----------



## alarmman (Feb 4, 2014)

I can't afford two super Jolly's both space wise and financially, w

What would be the best alternative? suggestions?

Many Thanks,


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

alarmman said:


> I can't afford two super Jolly's both space wise and financially, w
> 
> What would be the best alternative? suggestions?
> 
> Many Thanks,


Options

One machine dial back and forth between decaf and non decaf . Loses some coffee in retention and purge shots each time you switch beans .

Another grinder - hand grinder that will do espresso , lido 2 , hauggrind £130 or something else . Can store In draw , use for brew method etc. But aspects hand mc 2 for decaf £ 90, probably haven't got the space though.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

There are times I want a decaff, but have decided that jigging with my electric grinder is not the way forward.

I have just bought an inexpensive hand grinder and will just make decaff on the French press and will be happy with that.

Making a decaff espresso, to me, is like making a vegetarian sausage. If you're a vegetarian eat a bl##dy carrot, not a pretend sausage.


----------



## alarmman (Feb 4, 2014)

OK, I've now got a solution: Pregrind the Decaf once a week, keep it in a bag in a Lock'n'lock in the fridge, Fresh proper coffee from my Mazza; The shop I'm looking to buy from currently has the following offers:

Moulin à café Mazzer Mini 499.00€ Aprox £375

Moulin à café Mazzer Super Jolly argent 469.00€ aprox £399

I always thought the SJ was the top of the range, but I assume the mini would take up less space... decisions, decisions, Any thoughts?


----------



## alarmman (Feb 4, 2014)

Re AliC

I know where you are coming from, but I cannot take more than a couple of proper coffees a day. A good decaf, is not bad, I'm currently without a coffee machine, and after the Senseo muck I've been drinking, which sometimes can be likened to a mildly warm beverage, with hints of being a coffee, mixed with dishwater.

In car analogies, I'd love a Ferrari, but wouldn't want to take it down the shops, a nice Audi A3, (for the shops) would still be fun and do the job, but its not going to be the Ferrari, which I will savor every now and again.

Re the admission of pods, my apologies, if you get kicked off the forum for that comment







But it might well be what I wind up doing as well, I can buy some excellent pods in Italy (half an hour drive).


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the hand grinder for decaf is a good option.

In relation to getting commercial grinder like an SJ have you PM'd Coffeechap? He sometimes has some used grinders that he will strip down, service and paint. The used option will get you more for your buck on the used front. Just a thought


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

alarmman said:


> Re AliC
> 
> I know where you are coming from, but I cannot take more than a couple of proper coffees a day


Sorry. Looking back at my post it does come across a bit blunt. Nothing against you at all. I just have a big problem with veggie burgers and the like.

I'm finding life hard enough getting a decent espresso without changing beans part way through the day. So for my situation hand grinding a bunch of beans and brewing in Bodum's finest once or twice a week is the simplest and cheapest solution.

Best of luck.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm certainly enjoying the Vario and it's almost total non-retention of grounds (compared to the MC2) and switching beans three times a day.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

AliC said:


> Sorry. Looking back at my post it does come across a bit blunt. Nothing against you at all. I just have a big problem with veggie burgers and the like.
> 
> I'm finding life hard enough getting a decent espresso without changing beans part way through the day. So for my situation hand grinding a bunch of beans and brewing in Bodum's finest once or twice a week is the simplest and cheapest solution.
> 
> Best of luck.


Sorry, I must have missed the rule that says a sausage or burger cannot be vegetarian.

If you don't like them, don't eat them. No one is holding a gun to your head and making you eat them, so not sure why you have a 'big problem' with them?


----------

